# [SOLVED]firebird-2.0.3.12981.0-r5 problem z backupem

## yoursoft

witam

podczas tworzenia backupu, odtwarzania z backup,

serwer firebird zgłasza błąd: 

ERROR:CHARACTER SET WIN1250 not installed

ERROR:gds_$start_request failed 

Jak to mogę obejść, tzn. doinstalować WIN1250 .

z konfigow jednak wynika, że powinien on być obsługiwany i znajdować dię w fbintl.so .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## unK

Gdzieś na bugzilli czytałem, że to przez niewłaściwą ścieżkę do jakiegoś pliku w konfiguracji czy coś takiego (nie pamiętam dokładnie). Ale jeżeli nie potrzebujesz dokładnie tej wersji, możesz spróbować tej z ~arch, ona już działa poprawnie.

----------

## yoursoft

 *unK wrote:*   

> Gdzieś na bugzilli czytałem, że to przez niewłaściwą ścieżkę do jakiegoś pliku w konfiguracji czy coś takiego (nie pamiętam dokładnie). Ale jeżeli nie potrzebujesz dokładnie tej wersji, możesz spróbować tej z ~arch, ona już działa poprawnie.

 

Tak, też widziałem, zgłosiłem najpierw problem na www.firebirdsql.org, bo myślałem, że to oni 

ale mnie odesłali do deweloperow gentoo.

Zrobiłem downgrade do -r2 i bangla na razie, a teraz czekam aż się deweloperzy z tym uporają.

Kuźwa, najgorsze jest to, że na serwerze produkcjnym (firmowym) mi ten bug wylazł i zanim się zorientowałem,

że nie moja wina, to chwilę firma sobie przestoju zrobilła i się trochę ludzi pow#@@##@wiało   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

to zeby inni sie nie wku..rzali, to dodaj jeszcze [SOLVED]  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## yoursoft

 *Poe wrote:*   

> to zeby inni sie nie wku..rzali, to dodaj jeszcze [SOLVED] 
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

[SOLVED]

[SOLVED]

[SOLVED]

----------

